
Doge as a Service - cuticles
http://dogr.io/
======
GuiA
Congrats on posting about something you did on HN! Here's some feedback:

\- Like a lot of such generators, you make the mistake of picking random x,y
coordinates and not checking for collisions, which can result in situations
like that ([http://i.imgur.com/M7LyPqD.png](http://i.imgur.com/M7LyPqD.png))

\- generating a nicer URL, as other commenters have pointed out, would be nice

\- just as a FYI, when products use the terminology "as a service", it's
typically because the product can be used in a programmatic way (i.e. it
exposes its functionality through an API). That would be a good next step for
your project!

~~~
codazzo
Hi, I'm the creator of dogr actually. I'm not sure who posted this to HN :)
Thanks for the feedback! Doge-as-a-service is a just funny name. Not sure who
would have a need for such a thing.

~~~
wfn
Those API-like URLs seem to be timing out now. Consider adding caching (you
might be able to simply enable caching-proxy-functionality at the webserver
layer, e.g.)

------
carbocation
Such sad

OMG no persistence!

Very copy/paste

(It provides the output as CData, so it doesn't give you a URL that you can
then copy/paste to send to friends. You would have to save the image locally
and then upload it somewhere first. Maybe plug this into imgur in the backend
and redirect to an imgur URL if someone clicks on 'View'?)

~~~
codazzo
Hi, thanks for the feedback. Upload to imgur is definitely coming!

------
thebenedict
I don't know why I find doge so funny, but this is great. Unfortunately "very
view" causes Chrome and Chrome Beta to crash on a Nexus 5/Android 4.4.2. I get
the idea though.

What does the tech stack look like? Is it open source?

~~~
codazzo
Hi, thanks! It's a node app with some simple canvas rendering code. The
rendering code is shared by the client and server. The text splitting is
rather simple too but I had fun writing it. It's open-source of course!
[https://github.com/codazzo/dogr](https://github.com/codazzo/dogr)

~~~
thebenedict
Looks like Chrome for Android is crashing because the serialized png is too
large. Just sent a quick pull request that exports a smaller jpg instead.

------
Bahamut
Not a fan of the meme, but I did want to link it to friends...I found out that
you can't just right click and save the image though since it's in a canvas.
Perhaps a different implementation would be better here?

~~~
codazzo
Hi, I'll add upload to imgur shortly so you'll be able use that. In the
meanwhile you can play wheel of fortune and use doge as a service :)
[http://dogr.io/wow/suchfriends/manysharing.png](http://dogr.io/wow/suchfriends/manysharing.png)

------
dan-g
Whatever you do, don't copy and paste the image URL into say, IRC, for
example.

Big mistake.

------
lini
Perhaps you need to add some checks so different lines of text don't overlap
on the image when their random positions are too close together.

~~~
codazzo
Yup, that's definitely coming.

------
lhgaghl
This isn't true SaaS because the images are generated on the client side. You
could add value to your service by saving the images on the server and
providing URLs that people can link to.
[https://bayimg.com/KaegiaAFP](https://bayimg.com/KaegiaAFP)

------
thenerdfiles
I still think this would be funnier with Baskerville and not Comic Sans.

~~~
allochthon
Comic sans in bright colors seems to have become an important detail of the
meme.

~~~
thenerdfiles
So _that 's_ what Comic Sans is for[0].

[0]: [http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-
asshole](http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-asshole) (I'm
aware.)

